# What the best way to set up a music server



## easytim (Oct 31, 2011)

I have about 1000's of songs I want to be able to play them thru my whole house speaker system. I have a good extra PC that is rock solid with a 2TB hard drive that the songs are stored on.

Anyone have any ideas about using the network to play these songs? I would like to be able to access the songs to play from my iPhone

What is available? I'm using the Boxee Box for Movie's which works great, but the Boxee Box is not that great for playing music.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

What inputs does your whole house system have? Is this a pre with amp or an integrated? If you have line level RCA inputs available, I would used an external DAC with USB input to hook to the computer and then RCA to your system. You can use the computer to control the music or you can use an app on your iphone to control the music.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Jriver is a nice media center app for pc, $50, can stream anywhere, can control with smartphone, tablet, anothet computer...

Foobar2000 and VLC Media Player, free, much the same options. Jriver is prettier.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Look up XBMC. Free, multi-platform, iOS and Android remotes, pretty good metadata system. Bonus of multi platform support is that you can run it on Linux, so you do not have to pay for any software at all.


----------

